
Tesla is not going to buy GM factory because of union employees, says GM CEO - umvi
https://electrek.co/2019/01/11/tesla-not-buying-gm-factory-union-employees-ceo/
======
wahern
Considering that Musk keeps a policy of periodically firing a flat 10% of the
workforce, it's no wonder Tesla isn't interested in a union.

Some pundits will undoubtedly incorporate into their anti-union rhetoric the
news that Tesla is walking away from the plant. But I doubt they'll mention
the 10% culling strategy. "They don't want union workers because they like to
fire 10% of the workforce every few years" would result in most people drawing
completely different conclusions.

